# 3MB tarpon?



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone seeing the tarpon at 3 mile yet? Haven't heard any reports of them yet.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fishing for reds last Saturday evening. It was rough. Saw something BIG crashing under the lights a couple of times. I am about 90% sure it was a Tarpon.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

we were fishing on the sound side by the snorkeling reef the other night and mullet were jumping every where. then we heard what sounded like a cinder block hitting the water. might not of been a tarpon, but i don't think it was a shark...our senators didn't turn a click that night


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

was out there a few nights ago getting some HUGE hits that kept spitting the hook


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

What size tarpon have you been seeing around 3MB, these the 50-60 lbs or the 100 lbs?


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

What!?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Randall2point0 said:


> What size tarpon have you been seeing around 3MB, these the 50-60 lbs or the 100 lbs?


All of the above, in my experience.


----------



## catfishgator (Jul 4, 2013)

My wife and I were fishing at Pickens yesterday just down from the ranger station and saw a tarpon jump twice about 250 yards off shore. It was enormous.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

*Silver King.......*

Sounds like dey here. Anybody ever fly kites for them in the bay, my cousin has tried but all times was an EPIC FAIL. I would like to see it happen I know it would produce some strikes.....I used to trolley fish a lot off the old drive on bridge before Ivan, and all my hookups were on the trolley and not the balloons. figured it was cause the bait just looked too good skating on the surface, same as a kite would do...


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

What size tarpon have you been seeing around 3MB, these the 50-60 lbs or the 100 lbs?


----------

